# Fiji and tonga



## CLEVE3990 (Feb 24, 2012)

I am not a diver but this was sent to me by a frind and thought you may enjoy!:yes:

http://www.youtube.com/embed/mcbHKAWIk3I


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

Is it really diving if you are in someone's aquarium?


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Absolutely amazing video. I almost thought I could just jump in with them. The quality was unbelieveable. Thanks for sharing. O*D*W


----------

